# eigenes Plugin erstellen Maven



## mark19000 (26. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche mit Eclipse eine neue Plugin zu erstellen.
groupId : org.apache.maven.archetypes
artifactId : maven-archetype-mojo

ich verstehe leider nicht viel vom Fehler ähnliche Fehler bekomme ich auch wenn ich es unter Konsole ausführe.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## maki (26. Jul 2010)

So ganz ohne Fehlermeldung wirst du hier nicht weit kommen 

Kannst es ja mal vond er Kommandozeile ausprobieren.
Hoffe du nutzt das aktuelle m2eclipse plugin (0.10.2).


----------



## mark19000 (26. Jul 2010)

hier nochmal über konsole:


----------



## kama (26. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

wie das Plugin schon meldet ist die Benutzung des goals "create" deprecated und heißt jetzt "generate" (in der Doku steht das auch) ..weiterhin solltest Du eine sinnvolle Version angeben und nicht "RELEASE" sondern so etwas wie "1.0.0-SNAPSHOT" ...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Mark19000 (27. Jul 2010)

oh je...
tatsächlich, jetzt hats geklappt
Danke für die Antwort


----------

